# Seeking Soft Serve Ice Cream Info



## jellly (Jan 3, 2005)

I have a good amount of experience making ice cream in a restaurant and larger-scale setting, but am now venturing into the soft serve realm. I am doing a bit of googling on the subject, but wondering if anyone here can point me to some good sources?
I'm not sure what things will be different with soft serve or how recipes should be adjusted to be constantly churning? I am also trying to come up with the SOPs for handling leftover product from day to day.
Any input is appreciated.


----------



## kenny yamada (Jan 5, 2017)

jellly said:


> I have a good amount of experience making ice cream in a restaurant and larger-scale setting, but am now venturing into the soft serve realm. I am doing a bit of googling on the subject, but wondering if anyone here can point me to some good sources?
> I'm not sure what things will be different with soft serve or how recipes should be adjusted to be constantly churning? I am also trying to come up with the SOPs for handling leftover product from day to day.
> Any input is appreciated.


Hi, soft serve is usually churned/frozen when a handle is activated, I don't believe the mix churns apart from this. Usually the fat content would be in the lower range, around the range of gelato, and higher proportion of total solids nfms and sweeteners compared to ice cream. Usually a stabilizer is added to prevent wheying off because the serum could be sitting in the hopper for a while.


----------



## jellly (Jan 3, 2005)

kenny yamada said:


> Hi, soft serve is usually churned/frozen when a handle is activated, I don't believe the mix churns apart from this. Usually the fat content would be in the lower range, around the range of gelato, and higher proportion of total solids nfms and sweeteners compared to ice cream. Usually a stabilizer is added to prevent wheying off because the serum could be sitting in the hopper for a while.


Thank you!


----------

